
Feature Flags as a Service - manofcode
https://launchdarkly.com/featureflags.html
======
dang
Sockpuppet votes are not allowed on Hacker News and will get your accounts and
sites penalized and/or banned.

The sockpuppet accounts that voted on this post, as on numerous others, were
in fact banned a long time ago. If someone is selling votes here, what they're
actually selling is a one-way ticket to the bad dog box, where they themselves
have indeed been located for months. Why pay when you can get that for free?

This looks like a good project. We hate to see good work get penalized on HN.
Someone should email us at hn@ycombinator.com and put this right.

------
wcummings
>Protect features from users by excluding them from ever seeing them – for
example, excluding anyone from TechCrunch from seeing new functionality.

rimshot

------
schlomok
Surprising they are just now getting on HN. LaunchDarkly is a really awesome
tool :)

~~~
rgbrgb
Looks like you are too :). Welcome. If you click the URL next to the title you
can see that they've actually been shared on HN many times:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=launchdarkly.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=launchdarkly.com)

~~~
schlomok
Yeah, definitely a newer account. Been a lurker for years but I guess I never
caught those times. Thanks for the welcome :)

------
lowglow
Absolutely awesome. Edith and the team are brilliant and this product is
amazingly useful for those that are looking to implement feature flags in
production.

------
rileymat2
Overall, my initial impression is quite positive.

One negative comment, "Feature Flag-Driven Development" makes it sound like a
parody.

------
henryw4k
Awesome tool! Good to know there's super useful tools like this out there.

------
aechsten
I've been hearing a lot about feature flags lately.

~~~
manofcode
I was reading Martin Fowler's articles
[http://martinfowler.com/articles/feature-
toggles.html](http://martinfowler.com/articles/feature-toggles.html) and found
this approach interesting..

------
ludwigvan
We use Gargoyle by Disqus in our Django projects. Disqus has a newer
alternative, but Gargoyle works for us.

